# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Trey Brewers Legs

## canadian meat

I was looking around youtube for some of his training vids. I think his leg development is awsome. I came across this video and had to share it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beeKt...eature=related

----------


## Coop77

amazing

----------


## Amorphic

hes got a pretty outrageous physique for a young guy.

----------


## GGallin

Thats just sick looking

----------


## Panzerfaust

Retarded! Kids an idiot to be juicing so hard so young.

----------


## Mind

I think it's not Trey, it's Mustafa Muhammed.

----------


## Swifto

> I think it's not Trey, it's Mustafa Muhammed.


I agree. I think its him too.

Trey looks horrible recently. Got a bad case of gyno (both nipples) and god knows what state his HPTA is in!? He's like 22 years old, looking 35.

----------


## ghost19

freakish. what ever happened to proportion. yeah i've seen shots of his gyno recently too. WHOA BOY!!

----------


## Amorphic

> Retarded! Kids an idiot to be juicing so hard so young.


hes no different than cutler or the rest of them that want to be mr olympia.

cutler was juicing hard at age 19. Its the path trey chose, not a healthy one but so be it.

----------


## canadian meat

> I think it's not Trey, it's Mustafa Muhammed.


I don't think it's Mustafa, bro. I was watching some of his training videos on youtube. Not only does that one not come up, but his legs don't look that big off-season or otherwise. It's a shame there was no actual name on that video I originally posted.

----------


## rodgerj

That is ****in scary man!

----------


## SVTmuscle

To bad he no longer has those legs!

----------


## joeb23

Those legs are amazing! 

I wonder how hard hes juicing?

----------


## T_Own

thats crazy.. im sure that gets all the girls

----------


## canadian meat

> I agree. I think its him too.
> 
> Trey looks horrible recently. Got a bad case of gyno (both nipples) and god knows what state his HPTA is in!? He's like 22 years old, looking 35.


You were not joking I just seen his pictures on MD and he looks horible gyno and all.

----------


## SVTmuscle

Trey looked like shit at the Junior Natl's. He ruined his leg size, he didn't come in to shredded, he has noticeable gyno, terrible stretch marks, and literally took steps back from his appearance from the Excalibur 2 years ago

----------


## SVTmuscle

Pics attached

----------


## Reed

Yeah definately went backwards at the JR. Nats. The only part I could tell was improved was his back from the excaliber, I think he looked better there. He also came in 11lbs lighter then at the X but gotta heavier in the offseason?!?! Did he not get a good cycle together or something. I think it was a mistake to take time off his legs, yeah they dominated his upper body but he lost alot of thickness, especially in the hams and glutes. Shit if he had improved his legs from the X the legs by themselves could have won the Jr. Nats. lol

----------


## SVTmuscle

He just got to fat in the 'offseason' he had nearly 2 years off. He's 23 years old, making a fat paycheck from one the biggest supplement companies and bodybuilding is his 24/7 job. I do not see how after 2 years he made 0 improvements and actually did more harm then good. It's pretty sad, I really had high hopes for him

----------


## Reed

Me too. They touted him like he would clean house at the Jr. Nats and the USA's. He still got that national card from his top 5 placing at the Jr. Nats right? Not sure how that one works.

----------


## thetank

> Pics attached


damn, huge, no doubt..but he looks like hes ****in 40.

----------


## bigt10

ya he sucked at the Nats.

Oh well it goes to show this isnt power lifting here. Bodybuilding is about your look not about being as big as hell.

----------


## Amorphic

> damn, huge, no doubt..but he looks like hes ****in 40.


yeah he looks rough. by the time this kid is 30 hes going to look ready to retire.

horrid gyno and stretch marks in those pics, yikes

----------


## DSM4Life

I see no definition in that speedo what-so-ever, that sucks.

----------


## gymfreak1978

bet his trouser tailer is busy !!!!!

----------


## AnimalGear

I think he has big muscles

----------


## Panzerfaust

Daaaamn! How in the hell did he **** himself up like this? Stretchmarks all over his chest..I don't recall Ronnie, Jay, Dexter ever having any at all. Not a good sign for this kid who looks 38yrs old.

----------


## FireGuy

He is doing the USA's in 3 weeks, I will there live and in person!

----------


## Panzerfaust

> He is doing the USA's in 3 weeks, I will there live and in person!


Post some pics or try to get some info on whats up with him...

----------


## FireGuy

My wife is making her first appearance at the USA's (figure). If I have any space left on my memory card after my thousand or so pics I will be taking of her, I will try and snap some pictures of him and anyone else who stands out for reasons good or bad.

----------


## SVTmuscle

Trey is NOT doing the USA's this year, he pulled out

----------


## FireGuy

Probably a good idea, I believe he took 4th at his last show and didnt look like I would have expected.

----------


## wilsonB

that is just insain how big are hes legs

----------


## Amorphic

some pics i found. god damn. terrible.

----------


## Narkissos

> some pics i found. god damn. terrible.



Those are 8 weeks before these pics: http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...8&postcount=17

-CNS

----------


## smokeyd

well in 8 weeks he cut very well

----------


## Amorphic

> Those are 8 weeks before these pics: http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...8&postcount=17
> 
> -CNS


yeah i know, i should have stated that.

but it does go to show what having a high bf% does to these guys when it comes to contest prep.

i cant believe how bad his stretchmarks are. not to mention the gyno.

----------


## smokeyd

i would think these guys have access to every drug available and have some really smart people training them and would never get gyno?

----------


## joe2009

just another gregg kovacs reali

----------


## macgrappler

well that is crazy. i never relized that someones legs could get that big

----------


## mattj255

> yeah i know, i should have stated that.
> 
> but it does go to show what having a high bf% does to these guys when it comes to contest prep.
> 
> i cant believe how bad his stretchmarks are. not to mention the gyno.


Wish i could do that in 8 weeks

----------


## scribbs12

> Retarded! Kids an idiot to be juicing so hard so young.


same thing i was thinking... but at least hes making it.. so i would say its worth it.. he might have cut his life by 10 years.. but probably a very happy guy.. gots everything he wants and needs.

----------


## BlInDsIdE

crazy big

----------


## S.P.G

what a best!!!!!

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

> i would think these guys have access to every drug available and have some really smart people training them and would never get gyno?


That's what I would think as well. IMO it ruins their look when they have gyno.

----------


## BG

He bulked to almost 330lbs. He will be fine, a little more time and he will get it right.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> He bulked to almost 330lbs. He will be fine, a little more time and he will get it right.


I think he looks plain stupid to be honest, I mean look at the strecth marks and gyno. Horrible! This kids gonna juice and eat his way into a ****ing stroke.  :LOL:

----------


## Amorphic

> I think he looks plain stupid to be honest, I mean look at the strecth marks and gyno. Horrible! This kids gonna juice and eat his way into a ****ing stroke.


i think during his early rise to fame was when he still had a respectable physique. his year off really hurt him and has basically ruined his chances at becoming pro.

i still cant believe that gyno:

----------


## Panzerfaust

> i think during his early rise to fame was when he still had a respectable physique. his year off really hurt him and has basically ruined his chances at becoming pro.
> 
> i still cant believe that gyno:


His chest is weak, especially in the most musclar shot. He looks "good" in this pic minus the gyno.

I also think he hurt his chances of ever being #1

----------


## Amorphic

google brandon curry and you'll get an idea of how far behind trey is from having a pro level physique.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> google brandon curry and you'll get an idea of how far behind trey is from having a pro level physique.



Yeah, this is more like it but they lack muscle maturity...but that will obviously come with time.

----------


## Richanimalpak

will trey ever be the #1 bodybuilder in the world? not a ****en chance in hell...will he ever turn pro? i do believe he will eventually..its pretty obvious why his physique has undergone a regression...way too ****en heavy in the off season, Daniel Stuckart his previous manager/trainer took him down the wrong path..trey should have never went over 300 pounds..palumbo, centopani they all said he was way too heavy in the off season, and i cant for the life of me understand why he has gyno...i mean the ****en guy has a 6 figure contract with BSN and he cant fork out a couple grand and get it removed...Trey needs a new approach to bodybuilding and he hasnt even come close to paying his dues to be a IFBB pro..i wish trey and dave palumbo would come together, then trey might have a chance at becoming somewhat of a ********** BB

----------


## Panzerfaust

> will trey ever be the #1 bodybuilder in the world? not a ****en chance in hell...will he ever turn pro? i do believe he will eventually..its pretty obvious why his physique has undergone a regression...way too ****en heavy in the off season, Daniel Stuckart his previous manager/trainer took him down the wrong path..trey should have never went over 300 pounds..palumbo, centopani they all said he was way too heavy in the off season, and i cant for the life of me understand why he has gyno...i mean the ****en guy has a 6 figure contract with BSN and he cant fork out a couple grand and get it removed...Trey needs a new approach to bodybuilding and he hasnt even come close to paying his dues to be a IFBB pro..i wish trey and dave palumbo would come together, then trey might have a chance at becoming somewhat of a ********** BB




I gotta agree with you...for some reason the morons thought making him get fat and out of shape at what 320 would be good for him.  :LOL: 

He will NEVER be Mr. Olympia at this rate..looks like shit.

----------


## Richanimalpak

bro he was heavier than 320, i believe he got up to near 340..i mean how the f uck can a person train intense at that weight..and the stretch marks..i think its ****ed how this guy looks..going bald, gyno, worst stretch marks ive ever seen on anyone walking the earth, if something were to happen like him blowing out a knee or somethen (knock on wood) what is this guy left with? no post secondary education, bsn will throw him to the dogs, and a body beatin and forever scarred...i think its disgusting how people in the business exploited this guy.. and he doesnt have the genetics to be MR O ever

----------


## Panzerfaust

Terrible

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EykOflYNp8k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIYHx8ba1Eg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hCK7WV1wys

----------


## Richanimalpak

The hype has been extinguished

----------


## widowmaker2

trey brewer is defintly huge but he has the gyno and the strech marks to prove it..most of his pix in the magazines you have seen him in are air brushed.

----------


## Dinosaur

well that s why you need to take time baby, short cuts are not always the silver bullets.
it takes time to grow and put quality muscle i don't care what u take or put into ur body.
its called human intinct or nature i think he was decieved buy his own people by always giving him good remarks. not envying the guy i wish him a good luck but being honest.

----------


## CSAR

Live hard, gyno young...

----------


## xrame

beast never see him doin well at top level tho jus another mass freak

----------


## xrame

brandon curry on tha other hand should be good to watch him rise tru the ranks

----------


## rykketid

no slim fit jeans for you my friend

----------

